# Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick



## Administrator (13. September 2009)

*Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,694662


----------



## Wildchild666 (13. September 2009)

ok, ich wusste es gar nicht mehr, aber ich kenne PCGames tatsächlich seit Release ^^
Früher immer mit meinem besten Freund (RIP) zusammen gelesen ^^


----------



## Goddess (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Als ich den News-Artikel erblickte war ich beinahe außer mir vor Freude. Ich dachte mir, endlich alle Ausgaben als Download, doch Pustekuchen. Oder werden die Hefte noch nachgereicht?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

[quote uid="8160515" unm="Goddess"]Oder werden die Hefte noch nachgereicht?[/quote]   Das wäre wirklich schön. Muss ja nicht für etwa den 2007 oder 2008 Jahrgang sein, aber vielleicht die ersten 10 Jahre? Wäre klasse. Ansonsten nur ne Cover-Galerie.


----------



## NineEleven (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

meine erste war die 3/98 mit der forsaken-
demo.....damals ne 
grafikbombe....dementsprechend auch nur mit 12 
FPS auf nem 133 Mhz Rechner gespielt


----------



## TeleTubby666 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Da wird mir gerade klar, wie sehr ich mir eine DVD mit allen bisher erschienenen Heften wünschen würde.


----------



## Teslatier (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Was ist denn da bei der Ausgabe 7/93 passiert? Hattet ihr kein unbeschädigtes Exemplar mehr?


----------



## heinz-otto (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Ein digitales Heftarchiv fände ich auch spitze. Das wäre mir sogar eine Investition wert, auch wenn die Testberichte mittlerweile veraltet sind. Ich habe das hier schon mal vor ein oder zwei Jahren angeregt, aber bisher ist das ohne Resonanz geblieben. Es gab mal eine Weile die original Testberichte von wenigen Klassikern zum Download und jetzt die Cover-Galerie. Aber wirklich interessant wären doch die kompletten Hefte als PDF in guter Qualität. Die Kommentare hier zeigen ja, dass ein echtes Interesse daran. Tut was PCG!


----------



## diego55 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

[quote uid="8160864" unm="heinz-otto"]Ein digitales Heftarchiv fände ich auch spitze. Das wäre mir sogar eine Investition wert, auch wenn die Testberichte mittlerweile veraltet sind. Ich habe das hier schon mal vor ein oder zwei Jahren angeregt, aber bisher ist das ohne Resonanz geblieben. Es gab mal eine Weile die original Testberichte von wenigen Klassikern zum Download und jetzt die Cover-Galerie. Aber wirklich interessant wären doch die kompletten Hefte als PDF in guter Qualität. Die Kommentare hier zeigen ja, dass ein echtes Interesse daran. Tut was PCG![/quote]   
Dem schließe ich mich an. Würde das auch sehr begrüßen.


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Da wäre ich ebenfalls ganz stark interessiert dran. Bei meinem damaligen Abo um 1999/2000 gabs mal ne CD mit allen Artikeln aus 1999 dazu. Habe ich hier noch irgendwo rumliegen. Für ein vollständiges Archiv würde ich auch den einen oder anderen Euro bezahlen.


----------



## hTr (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Was soll ich dazu sagen.. Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen. Hatte auch mal angefragt, aber bekam keine Antwort diesbezüglich. Für mich ist das eine unvergessliche Zeit und eine Sammlung - in welcher Form auch immer - würde ich unheimlich begrüssen. Sehr viele Cover habe ich gleich wiedererkannt, war ne geniale Zeit. Lasst euch bitte bitte diesbezüglich etwas einfallen


----------



## Kylex (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

die PCG 7/98 war meine erste spiele-zeitschrift überhaupt...aufgefallen unter den zeitschriften wegen siedler 3 - zu dieser zeit spielte ich gerade sehr viel siedler 2


----------



## Abbadon (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

 			Ich les die PCGames seit 2004 und gab schon einige gute Titelseiten.


----------



## Exar-K (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Früher gab es ja hin und wieder immer ein Jahresheftarchiv auf CD/DVD für die Abonnenten. Aber leider nur sehr unregelmäßig und von daher ziemlich lückenhaft.
Wie wäre es da mal mit einer Gesamtausgabe? Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## OnkelFlo (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

ich glaube, auf so eine Gesamtausgabe (meinetwegen auch in mehreren Bänden/DVDs) dürfen wir vergebens warten. Dabei wäre das sicherlich nicht so schwer umzusetzen, und ein leicht verdientes Plus auf dem Konto 

Ich habe Anfang letzten Jahres (und vorher auch schon ein paar Mal) nachgefragt ob es so was gibt, oder ob man wenigstens die abonnierten Hefte (bei mir seit Mitte 2000) als PDF oder HTML wie bei der c't bekommen könnte  aber die Antwort war stets negativ.

Darum habe ich März letzten Jahres meine PCGames von 10/92 bis 12/98 bei ebay vervollständigt (seit 01/99 lese ich die selber), und Seite für Seite eingescannt. 

Bis auf ein paar Einschränkungen (Der Inhalt der ersten beiden Extended-Hefte (also nur die extra-Seiten) sowie alle Premium-Ausgaben (ebenfalls nur die Extraseiten) und so ziemlich alle Sonderhefte bis auf die allerersten drei) habe ich alle normalen Hefte mittlerweile digital als PDF schön auf einer separaten Festplatte. ( Plus aller PCGH(X)-Hefte)

Das war ein dreiviertel Jahr Arbeit!!  

Darum brauche ich zwar das Archiv nicht mehr so unbedingt, würde mich aber zumindest über eine Offline-Datenbank auf DVD freuen, in der man ablesen kann wann welches Spiel getestet wurde (Wertung wäre auch super) und ob es dazu Tipps oder gar ne Lösung gab. Gerne auch gegen Geld, da ich keine Lust habe mir das auch noch selber zu erstellen!


----------



## Weird_Sheep (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Beim Zensieren habt ihr aber ein wenig geschlampt. 

Siehe z.B. 2/95 und 5/95.

[Tante Edit] Die 5/95 scheint überhaupt das einzig zensierte Cover zu sein.


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Ich denke, in dem Verlag arbeiten genung MEnschen, auch  gibt es sicher einige Stifte und Praktikanten..das wäre die perfkte beshcäftigungstherapie: Einscannen aller HEfte und als PDF anbieten. Oder  auf DVDs pressen, und...dasfür Geld haben wollen. Kein Problem. Würde einige Zehner dafür berappen. Es macht  unheimlich Spass die alten Hefte zu lesen....

Ich frage mich, wann PCG hier Ihren ersten Comment bzgl der gesamten Ausgaben gibt.


gruß
Jan


----------



## heinz-otto (13. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Wahrscheinlich gibt es hier gar keinen Kommentar. Die meisten haben ja bereits negative Antworten bekommen. Ich habe vor ein oder zwei Jahren auch angefangen selbst zu digitalisieren. Allerdings habe ich nur Artikel gescannt, die mich speziell interessiert haben. Das ist aber wie schon gesagt eine tierische Arbeit. Eigentlich bräuchte man auch einen A3-Scanner, damit doppelseitige Artikel richtig rüberkommen, oder man müsste den Rücken der Hefte auseinanderschneiden. Inzwischen fehlt mir die Zeit für solche Aktionen.

So richtig verstehe ich die Verlagsposition nicht. Das halbwegs professionelle Scannen sollte eigentlich preiswert zu machen sein und eine Abnehmergruppe wäre ja wie die Kommentare hier zeigen auch da. Die ist sicher nicht groß, weil es wahrscheinlich nur Nostalgiker und Sammler sind, aber die Gefahr des Raubkopierens ist dafür gering einzustufen. Außerdem sind die Tests ja alt. Es geht ja nicht um die aktuellen Hefte, sondern um ein Archiv.

Aber wahrscheinlich werden wir noch warten müssen, bis die Urheberrechtsansprüche erloschen sind (also 80 Jahre nach dem Tod der jeweiligen Verfasser), und dann finden wir die Ausgaben bei Google... leider ist das aber zu spät für uns.


----------



## OnkelFlo (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kam bei meiner letzten Anfrage sogar als Antwort, dass sie zwar alle Hefte als PDF haben, die aber nicht nicht herausrücken wollen weil da überall Hinweise und Anmerkungen für die Druckerpresse drauf sind, und ich das so bestimmt nicht haben wolle.

Das stimmt zwar, aber wenn die PDFs intelligent erstellt wurden lässt sich das doch einfach wieder entfernen. 

Bei den Ausgaben der letzten 2 Jahre ging das doch auch! Zumindest habe ICH bei den PDFs die bei epaperstar.de angeboten wurden nicht davon bemerkt. 

Naja, ist wohl eh vergebens darauf zu hoffen. Aber vielleicht hauen sie bald alle Hefte raus wenn es mit der Printausgabe zu Ende ist. Irgendwie seltsam wenn weder der 17.Geburtstag im aktuellen Heft oder die immerhin 200. Ausgabe! vor wenigen Monaten mit keinem einzigen Wort erwähnt wird. Nicht mal EIN mickriger Satz im Editoral...


----------



## FlorianStangl (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Ich bitte um Verständnis, aber am Wochenende haben wir uns mal ums Privatleben und das eine oder andere Spiel gekümmert 

Das Thema PDF-Archiv werde ich mit Petra besprechen. Fakt ist, dass wir kein vollständiges Archiv in PDF-Form haben, weil vor grauer Urzeit noch auf Film belichtet wurde, der dann in die Druckerei ging (hachja, PCG ist halt schon eine reifere Dame...). Das Scannen soll ja ordentliche Ergebnisse bringen, was es nach ersten Tests nur mit Nachbearbeitungsaufwand tut. 

Update dazu kommt, einen Zeitpunkt nenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## Zoot14 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

PDF ist ja schön und gut, was aber richtig genial wäre - eine art Collectorsedition im Stile (bald) 20Jahre PCGAMES, wo dann in 5er Jahrgängen die alten Hefte nochmal in geringer Auflage gedruckt werden und per Bestellung an den Mann gebracht werden...
ich würde meinen Sammlung gerne noch um die ersten Jahrgägne (ab 92-9 erweitern


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Schönen guten Tag,

wie Florian schon schreibt, liegen viele Jahrgänge aus technischen Gründen nicht vor -- das müsste alles gescannt werden, Seite für Seite.

Sehr viel schwieriger: Wir müssten Tausende PDFs nach indizierten Spielen durchsehen. Da ist es bereits ein Unterschied, ob man von Generals oder Generälen spricht...zumal Mitte/Ende der 90er Spiele indiziert wurden, die heute maximal mit einem 12er oder 16er "davonkommen" würden (darunter auch mehrere Titelstories).

Wir wissen, dass Beiträge "von früher" supergut auf der Website ankommen -- als Kontrast zu all den AIONs und Call of Dutys und Dragon Ages. Zumal es viele aktuelle Serien -- etwa Need for Speed -- gibt, die reichlich Tradition auf dem Buckel haben. Auch Interviews oder Hardware-Tests von vor zehn Jahren wären amüsant.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wir nach und nach ältere Ausgaben für die Website aufbereiten -- das Cover-Archiv ist ja ein Anfang. Es ist aber erheblich mehr Aufwand, als man sich das vorstellen mag...vor allem für die Hefte, die vor der Erfindung von JPEG, Indesign und PDF entstanden sind.


Petra
PC Games


----------



## KONNAITN (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Gab es die PC Games eigentlich eine zeitlang parallel mit Disk und CD-Rom? Ich bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass 6/95 mit Heart of Darkness als Titelthema meine erste PCG-Ausgabe war, allerdings hatte ich glaube ich nie eine mit Diskette.


----------



## heinz-otto (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Der Aufwand für die Retro-Digitalisierung kann aber eigentlich nicht so groß sein. Es sind doch nur 200 Hefte. Das ist bei Google wahrscheinlich nicht mal der Durchsatz von einer Stunde. Google ist zwar eine andere Liga, aber es gibt auch mittlerweile Unternehmen, die so etwas als Dienstleistung für z.B. kleinere Bibliotheken oder Archive anbieten. Die haben halt richtige Auflichtscanner (wie sie bei manchen Bibliotheken inzwischen auch in öffentlichen Bereichen gibt), wo man die Hefte unter einer Glasscheibe schön plattdrücken kann. Da bekommt man dann qualitativ hochwertige TIFFs zur dauerhaften Speicherung und kann davon ja relativ einfach ein PDF erzeugen.


----------



## bower1988 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Hallo,

ich war lange Zeit nur einfacher Mitleser der Beitrag hier hat mich zu einer Registrierung bewegt    Wie schon einige geschrieben haben würde auch ich ne Retro-Digitalisierung total klasse finden. Mir machts einfach Spaß die Test der alten Spiele durchzulesen, was ich aber noch viel interessanter finde ist die damalige Hardware (gabs in den ersten Ausgaben schon Hardwaretests?)  ich beschäftige mich gern mit Test und Benchmarks alter Hardware da man so erstmal merkt, was sich im laufe der Zeit so alles getan hat. Leider ist meine einzigste Quelle das Internet und da 1995 das Netz noch nicht sonderlich verbreitet war gibts halt leider keine Test zu wirklich "alter" Hardware (486er, Pentium oder die ersten low budeget "3D Karten" a la ATI Rage IIc oder S3 Virge.

Müßtet ihr wirklich  alle Scans nach Indizierten Titel durchsuchen? Reicht da nicht n Deckblatt wo draufsteh, dass dieses Dokument Geschichtliches gut enthält      um sich die Bearbeitung zu sparen?^^ In ´Geschichtsbüchern gibts immerhin auch NS-Flaggen und sonst was und es stört niemanden....


----------



## OnkelFlo (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

[quote uid="8164225" unm="bower1988"]Müßtet ihr wirklich  alle Scans nach Indizierten Titel durchsuchen? 
[/quote]    
Ich glaube ja. Als vor zwei Jahren ein Booklet zum 15. Geburtstag im Heft war, wo sämtliche Cover drin waren, waren auch einige Cover (teilweise) unkenntlich gemacht. 

Und ich weiß noch, vor einiger Zeit war hier auf pcgames.de schon mal ein Retro-Artikel mit ein paar Covern und da wurde vom Cover der Ausgabe 7/94 auch der Name vom Prügelspiel M****l K****t weggeschwärzt

(Das gleiche übrigens bei der N-Zone. Da war zum 10-jährigen Geburtstag die Erstausgabe drin, und da wurde alles geschwärzt was mittlerweile indiziert wurde, sowie sämtliche Adressen der Inserenten und das Impressum.)

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## bower1988 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Boah echt Krass woran sich unser Staat alles aufgeilen kann -.-

Naja ein nettes Projekt wär es trotzdem.....die Stifte sollen mal in die Tasten bzw auf den Scnabutton hauen  Es würde ja reichen, wenn jede Woche oder auch alle 2 Wochen eine neue alte Ausgabe online geht. Ich denke schon, dass das recht viele hier Interessiert.


----------



## Goddess (14. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

[quote uid="8163780" unm="Petra_Froehlich"]Schönen guten Tag,

wie Florian schon schreibt, liegen viele Jahrgänge aus technischen Gründen nicht vor -- das müsste alles gescannt werden, Seite für Seite.

Sehr viel schwieriger: Wir müssten Tausende PDFs nach indizierten Spielen durchsehen. Da ist es bereits ein Unterschied, ob man von Generals oder Generälen spricht...zumal Mitte/Ende der 90er Spiele indiziert wurden, die heute maximal mit einem 12er oder 16er "davonkommen" würden (darunter auch mehrere Titelstories).
[/quote]
Gibt es denn da keine Schlupflöcher die euch das Veröffentlichung ohne Zensur erlauben würde? Ihr berichtet ja nicht mehr über Spiele, oder bewert sie gar, wenn ihr die Ausgaben in Form eines Archives zugänglich macht. Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat auch die PC Powerplay ihr Archiv geöffnet, als das Magazin eingestellt wurde. Und  auch da würden sich mit Sicherheit Titel finden, die eigentlich auf dem Index stehen, und dennoch ist es Verfügbar.  

Sollte es jemals ein solches Archiv geben, so läge es doch im Bereich des möglichen, den Zugang Ab 18 zu beschränken. Zudem bestünde noch die Möglichkeit, da es ja auch Ausgaben Ab 16 gibt, diese frei Verfügbar zu machen. 



> Wir wissen, dass Beiträge "von früher" supergut auf der Website ankommen -- als Kontrast zu all den AIONs und Call of Dutys und Dragon Ages. Zumal es viele aktuelle Serien -- etwa Need for Speed -- gibt, die reichlich Tradition auf dem Buckel haben. Auch Interviews oder Hardware-Tests von vor zehn Jahren wären amüsant.
> 
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wir nach und nach ältere Ausgaben für die Website aufbereiten -- das Cover-Archiv ist ja ein Anfang. Es ist aber erheblich mehr Aufwand, als man sich das vorstellen mag...vor allem für die Hefte, die vor der Erfindung von JPEG, Indesign und PDF entstanden sind.
> 
> ...


Der Aufwand einer solchen Unternehmung ist unbestreitbar. Jedoch sollte es nicht gänzlich unmöglich sein. Ich denke da an die Erstausgabe die ihr als .pdf veröffentlicht hattet. Die Ausgaben 97 und 98 gibt es bereits in digitaler Form, und das wäre schon einmal ein Anfang, der Rest kann folgen. 

Es wäre wirklich ein schöner Zug, wenn ihr es auf die eine oder andere Weise ermöglichen könntet. Zudem gibt es schon seit langem genügend Interessenten dafür.


----------



## autumnSkies (15. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Boah wenn ihr alles archivieren würdet, könnte ich endlich meine ganzen Nostalgie-Sammlungen wegschmeißen! Welch Platzersparnis. Welch Wohlgefallen!


----------



## Chuck-Pasulo (16. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

bei diesen Covers  werden kindheitserinnerungen wach als ich ständig kohle für mein lieblingsspielemagazin  und dann noch die spiele u hardware mühsahm zusammenkratzte.
kaum am kiosk gekauft in knapp 2 tagen komplett durch und dann wieder 30 tage warten auf neue infos,und patches und wenns dann nicht pünktlich am kiosk war gabs ein donnerwetter )))


----------



## TobiasHome (19. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Mich wundert es, dass in Ausgabe 05/98 ANNO 1602 nicht das Titelthema war. Es bekam immerhin eine Wertung von 91%. Ich nehm mal an, ihr habt damals nicht so recht daran geglaubt, dass sich das Genre so richtig durchsetzt (trotz der fantastischen Wertung) und es deshalb nicht als Titelthema gewählt, oder?


----------



## Chriscool (21. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

kann mir jemmand sagen in welcher ausgabe "Sam& Max: Abe Lincoln must die!" dabei war?


----------



## Goddess (22. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*



Chriscool schrieb:


> kann mir jemmand sagen in welcher ausgabe "Sam& Max: Abe Lincoln must die!" dabei war?


 Den Test gab es in Ausgabe 05/07. *click* Die Vollversion lag der PC Games 01/2008 bei.


----------



## Chriscool (22. September 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*



Goddess schrieb:


> Chriscool schrieb:
> 
> 
> > kann mir jemmand sagen in welcher ausgabe "Sam& Max: Abe Lincoln must die!" dabei war?
> ...


   vielen dank


----------



## bower1988 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Wie siehts jetz aus mit eine Digitalen Komplettausgabe ^^


----------



## heinz-otto (25. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick*

Gibt wohl immer noch nix Neues. Naja, 70 Jahre nach dem Tod der Autoren, also sagen wir mal in etwa 150 Jahren erlischt das Urheberrecht an den Zeitschriften und dann kann es die Bayerische Staatsbibliothek ja retrodigitalisieren und der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen.


----------



## xdave78 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick - Von 1992 bis 2010*

Man geil!Da werden Erinnerungen an Games wach an die man sich heute gar nicht mehr erinnern würde zB Stonekeep...das war HAMMER! Meine erste PCGames die ich gekauft habe war die 9/93 davor haben wir sie im Kaufhaus gelesen - das Taschengeld war knapp damals


----------



## Amiga4ever (11. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick - Von 1992 bis 2010*

Ich habe damals das schwester Magazin "Amiga Games" gelesen. Ab der Ausgabe 12/95 dann auch die PC Games. War eine coole Zeit damals. Das Vergleichen der Möglichkeiten unterschiedlicher Systeme, die "Streitereien" welches System für welche Sache doch am besten geeignet sei, das lestern über Windows 95 und das Staunen über die PC Grafik. 
Und mittendrin die PC Games die wir zusammen mit Freunden in den Schulpausen "aufgesogen" haben und die Artikel die dann genügend Gesprächsstoff für Tage boten. Nicht zu vergessen das Warten auf das Release von Spielen wie Sternenschweif, Lands Of Lore, Wing Commander 3 usw. Die technologischen Sprünge waren damals doch höher als heute und so haben sich die Titel stärker eingeprägt.
Ich hoffe ein Zeugnis dieser Zeit kommt doch noch auf DVD, denn auch ich würde ein paar Zehner dafür geben...

Petra, gibt es schon Resultate Eures Gesprächs?

Gruss
Michael


----------



## nikiburstr8x (11. September 2010)

*AW: News - Mass Effect 2: Statistiken zum Spielverhalten - Rekord liegt bei 28 Durchgängen*

Die 8 / 93 !!! Pinball Dreams! 

Die Tische hab ich aufm Amiga hoch und runtergezockt, mal hier und da ne Highscore gelandet, aber das war alles nur Beiwerk, wenn man den gottgleichen Soundtrack hört.


----------



## DiePutze (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Das PC Games Heftarchiv: Alle Titelseiten im Überblick - Von 1992 bis 2010*

Hallo,

kennt ihr die Ausgabe, die auf einem Papkarton erschien mit einer CD? Das Cover war ein Blitz oder so. Kann sich jemand an die Ausgabe erinnern?

Grüße


----------



## billy336 (5. August 2012)

kann man irgendwo noch alte ausgaben legal erwerben? als pdf z.b.?


----------



## hippo99 (11. März 2018)

Das fehlende Cover der Ausgabe 08/95 kann man hier finden:
http://de.videospielzeitschriften.wikia.com/wiki/PC_Games


----------



## hippo99 (11. März 2018)

Ich hätte auch gerne das gesamte PC Games-Archiv als TruePDF!


----------



## xdave78 (6. Juli 2018)

Boar, da sind so viele Cover dabei wo ich das Heft hatte. Aber irgendwann hab ich alles einfach entsorgt weil bei dem ganzen umgeziehe immer irgendwie 100kg Zeitschriften rumschleppen mir zuviel war. Inzwischen würde man gern mal drin schmökern insofern würde ich sogar Geld für ein PDF Archiv ausgeben, zwar jetzt nicht 1€ pro Heft aber wenn ihr die 90er für nen Zwanni anbietet bin ich dabei xD


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2018)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Boar, da sind so viele Cover dabei wo ich das Heft hatte. Aber irgendwann hab ich alles einfach entsorgt weil bei dem ganzen umgeziehe immer irgendwie 100kg Zeitschriften rumschleppen mir zuviel war. Inzwischen würde man gern mal drin schmökern insofern würde ich sogar Geld für ein PDF Archiv ausgeben, zwar jetzt nicht 1€ pro Heft aber wenn ihr die 90er für nen Zwanni anbietet bin ich dabei xD


Hatte da auch mal Sammlungen von HappyComputer, ASM & co. Die sind auch bei mir ins Altpapier. Aber die ganzen Spielanleitungen der alten Games, werd ich immer behalten.


----------



## Terracresta (28. November 2018)

Wieso eigentlich nur die Covers und nicht die alten Mags als PDF?
Habe mir alle meine alten Magazine wieder als digitale Versionen zugelegt. Auch paar von den Demo- und Vollversions-CDs hab ich noch mit so Video-Reportagen wie Markus Krichel bei Origin / in Richard Garriots Villa. Es ist immer wieder schön in den alten Magazinen zu "blättern".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ASM war bei mir das erste Mag und musste auch wieder her. Sie war auch der Grund, wieso ich damals unbedingt nen PC wollte (wegen den Tests von Ultima Underworld, Ultima 7 und Co.). Find es lustig, dass man früher vieles entsorgt hat und es jetzt bereut. Hab z.B. um 2000 rum alle alte PC Spiele-Boxen platt gemacht, da mir der Platz ausging.


----------



## McDrake (28. November 2018)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich nur die Covers und nicht die alten Mags als PDF?
> Habe mir alle meine alten Magazine wieder als digitale Versionen zugelegt. Auch paar von den Demo- und Vollversions-CDs hab ich noch mit so Video-Reportagen wie Markus Krichel bei Origin / in Richard Garriots Villa. Es ist immer wieder schön in den alten Magazinen zu "blättern".
> 
> 
> ...



Gab mal eine Weile die ganz alten Magazine gratis:
https://epaper.pcgames.de/de/profiles/5c3b36d592b7/editions/4fcdd0724440d108a154/pages


----------



## Norisk699 (17. Januar 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gab mal eine Weile die ganz alten Magazine gratis:
> https://epaper.pcgames.de/de/profiles/5c3b36d592b7/editions/4fcdd0724440d108a154/pages




Ich finde es sehr witzig dass in diesen epapers zum Teil aktuelle Werbungen eingefügt wurden (oder hinzugefügt... da müsste ich jetzt mit einigen Originalen in Papierform vergleichen...)
Andererseits wiederum ein bisschen schade weil die Werbungen der 1990er teilweise echt kurios waren.


----------

